# retractable thruster



## jkkt87 (Feb 25, 2012)

I working on a project which need a retractable thruster for vessel. Besides just looking at the technical specification provided by owner, what should i looking for in order to choose a suitable thruster for the vessel? How to encounter the problems by just looking at the engineering drawing?


----------



## Keltic Star (Jan 21, 2006)

jkkt87 said:


> I working on a project which need a retractable thruster for vessel. Besides just looking at the technical specification provided by owner, what should i looking for in order to choose a suitable thruster for the vessel? How to encounter the problems by just looking at the engineering drawing?


Don't take any manufacturers word for their products capabilities, get them to give you live references to customers who are already using the product. Also check to see if the units are Class approved and better still to MIL Spec and what is the warranty and availability of service and parts in the country of operation.

First rule of buying marine products - treat any manufacturers' claims and specifications with a grain of salt until proven otherwise. There are a lot of sharks out there including some of the big names.


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

jkkt87 said:


> I working on a project which need a retractable thruster for vessel. Besides just looking at the technical specification provided by owner, what should i looking for in order to choose a suitable thruster for the vessel? How to encounter the problems by just looking at the engineering drawing?


What size and type of vessel ? Dont know why one would want a retracable thruster ; seems an expensive proposition . Normally a thruster is positioned in a transverse tube which is part of the hull .

Derek


----------



## Sebe (Aug 13, 2005)

Derek,
For info, many offshore support vessels are fitted with retractable omni directional thrusters which are mainly used in lieu of main engines when on standby duties as well as supporting other thrusters in DP operation mode


----------



## vectiscol (Oct 14, 2006)

Why not consider a Gill-jet type directional thruster, which can contribute to dynamic positioning as well as auxiliary, "get-you-home" propulsion.


----------



## jmbrent (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi jkkt87, Siesmic vessels are regularly fitted with drop down thrusters usually fitted forward of midships on the centreline this is to assist with the main propulsion when they have streamers deployed. Is it a siesmic vessel you are designing?


----------

